

Incanter now has standalone executables - wooby
http://data-sorcery.org/2010/06/12/incanter-executables/

======
phren0logy
Incanter is already a very high quality piece of software. If you do any
numeric/statistical computing I highly recommend it. It was my primary
motivation for learning Clojure, and it has not disappointed me.

In contrast, R is mature and polished, but leaves something to be desired as a
language (at least to me). Clojure as a language (and by extension Incanter)
has a degree of loving craftsmanship that makes it much more pleasant to work
with. It's like a well-tailored suit; the details make all the difference.

